

A turbine that makes water from the desert air - kerben
http://www.smartplanet.com/blog/intelligent-energy/a-turbine-that-makes-water-from-the-desert-air/14701

======
K2h
Access to clean drinking water remains a surprisingly big problem even today.
Today, you probably paid more for your bottle of water than you did for your
gasoline (do the math)[1].

The part I like about this technology is that it uses moisture in the air and
can be instaleled anywhere, with no further infrastructure needed (wells,
etc).

Unfortunately, as others already pointed out in the comments at the main
article is that RO - reverse osmosis applied to contaminated ground water is
way more cost effective and accessible.

[1] [http://www.amazon.com/TalkingRain-Spring-Water-16-9-Ounce-
Bo...](http://www.amazon.com/TalkingRain-Spring-Water-16-9-Ounce-
Bottles/dp/B003OZYUEA/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1333489425&sr=8-3)

------
NameNickHN
In light of this and other inventions, all the talk about oil peak and the war
over water is moot. I'm convinced there will be technology - even in the near
future - that will solve problems like water or energy shortage.

------
Tzunamitom
This makes me want to go and read Dune again.

